# Prison School Anime



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

What's the characters mbti type?😊

If you haven't watched yet, here's the youtube link:

Prison School (Uncensored): https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJvE6-ZPK6g6GFX78m_vg3e2SHiSg47c6

It's funny guys. XD 

Tell me the mbti type of the characters please. Thanks.😊


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

The one with whip is ESTJ. Who else would carry this around?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Witch of Oreo said:


> The one with whip is ESTJ. Who else would carry this around?


I see. How about the others?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I see. How about the others?


The main guy is Fi-dom. INFP or ISFP.
Gakuto is INTP.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

jetser said:


> The main guy is Fi-dom. INFP or ISFP.
> Gakuto is INTP.


Hmmm really. Tell me why


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Hmmm really. Tell me why


Which one?

With the main guy (I forgot his name) I think it's clear he uses introverted feeling as his judging function. The question is, is he introvert or not? But I see him introverted, so that's that.

Gakuto is just a T-dom. Can be anything but since he also strikes me as an introvert and with his convoluted thinking I think he's more a Ti than Te.
INTJ is not out of the question though.


----------



## Midera (Jan 6, 2017)

Kyoshi INTP, compulsive over thinker and creative Ti-Ne. See the manga he is also has his moments of excellent logical insights.
Gakuto INTJ , strategic and interested in histort Ni-Te.
Shingo INFP
Andre ISFP I am not sure why this is more of a hunch.
Joe ISTJ , very sciency with his love for ants Si-Te.
Meiko(whip girl) ESTJ controk freak.
Hana typical ISTP fighter 
Mari INTJ, she definitely doesn't fit the generic girl pattern, which is often with INTJ girls, also see the manga , she has a weird sense of fashion.
The principal (father of Mari) INTP, absent minded, problems with self discpline, generally very trolling, and kinda likeable (low Fe), he is also pretty theoretical having his own idiosyncractic theories on life and evolution (see manga).

These are my 2 cents.

P.s. sorry for bad formating I wrote this on my phone


----------



## Midera (Jan 6, 2017)

Shingo INFP, displays that Fi-Ne dynamic by his quasi-mystical subjective reasoning, for instance, when he got a vision of the wet T-shirt contest, saving his life from being roadkil.


----------

